# HauntX coming to LA County Fairplex



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

I noticed a Halloween haunters show coming to the Fairplex Feb 24th and 25th. 



Has anyone been to one? Is it worth going for a newbee Haunter?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello. Haunt X is a good convention and yes, it's got something for the newbee haunter all the way to the advanced ones! I've attended several times and they have product demos, classes on everything from designing tombstones, to beginner mold making and prop making. They have vendors that sell great items, it's a cool atmosphere and I'm sure you'll enjoy it! I'll be there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)

I will wave to you as we both head down the freeway, Im coming from Hemet. :cooleton:


Thanks for the info


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be there doing a presentation on using motors for your animated props.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

halstaff said:


> I'll be there doing a presentation on using motors for your animated props.


I'll try to find you and your class. Always trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks and hope to see you there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

halstaff said:


> I'll be there doing a presentation on using motors for your animated props.


Great, I hope to have a chance to buy your book there also.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I went to one and enjoyed it!


----------

